
Google could compete head-on with Verizon, AT&T  - OoTheNigerian
http://money.cnn.com/2010/12/30/technology/google_wireless_carrier/index.htm
======
benmccann
This article is idiotic. Android and Google Voice won't work without a telco
provider like Verizon and AT&T. The article says nothing about Google building
cell towers, so I don't understand the premise.

